# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #247 Know a little more, live a little less.

## Admin

Aphorism #247 Know a little more, live a little less.

Some say the opposite. To be at ease is better than to be at business. Nothing really belongs to us but time, which even he has who has nothing else. It is equally unfortunate to waste your precious life in mechanical tasksor in a profusion of important work. Do not heap up occupation and thereby envy: otherwise you complicate life and exhaust your mind. Some wish to apply the same principle to knowledge, but unless one knows one does not truly live.

More...

----------

